# Grandslam big sisimulan ng airforce



## bnncff

What does this sentence mean?
Grandslam big sisimulan ng airforce.


----------



## DotterKat

"Grandslam big" is apparently used a proper noun, perhaps in reference to a project or military operation.


_Grandslam big_ will be (started / commenced) by the Air Force.


----------



## mataripis

I have Tagalog translation for "Grandslam". It is " Malawakang pagsasanay, isasagawa ng sandatahang panghimpapawid".


----------

